# 25 build



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I set it back up,rescaped it and plan to use it for my new macrostomas on the way.Old grumpy guss is in there now and depending on her attitude when the others arrive,she may be placed in a smaller tank.So specs are:
Size 25 gallons
substrate,a mix of it all.Eco complete,sand various gravel and broken terra cotta pots.Its a great consistency.The plants are easy to place in it and stay put.

Hard scape-rocks from my neighbors driveway.Hope he misses the giant hole,lol(kidding,I would never do that!)
Flora is a mix of cuttings and what not.I have a marbled sword,which stays small,and I really like the look of it,some rotala wisteria,bronze crypt,a microsword from the jungle of the 29(its still spreading!)And then theres a realy fine feathery soft vrey fragile grass like stem,I forget the name.It is very pretty,but right now its only a short sprig or two.And a java fern.Its a small one but should grow well in there,I hope.
Fauna is of course my one female mac and there is three more on the way,two of which will go in there with her,giving me a trio and a reverse trio(yay!)

So pics.I really love the layout.I am not a fan of this crypt though,as its growing too tall like the other one(which is maybe a sister or daughter of this one,i forget.)








Please ignore the floaty bits,I just threw them in to get them to sprout some new sprigs.Ugly I know,but they wont be in there long.








Closeup of the plant mass.I dont know if I want the whole tank covered,I like the simplicity of this right now,but Ill see how it grows in and go from there.In any case I know some more of the microsword is going in here.In a month my whole 29 will be covered in it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice. New fish, huh?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice. I'd add a piece of driftwood on the right. My thought would be to get a branchy piece and tie moss to the ends of the branches to add some color and height to the upper part of the tank. 

and yes I read this in an article for aqua scaping in a fish mag i just picked up.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your marbled sword looks like an ozelot sword. It won't grow to tall and should be the right size for the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!Yes Ben.I was able to get a trio for next to nothing while in the process help a friend with some bills.Its a win win,lol.

Mike,I was thinking of just leaving rocks in this one.That and I have no more driftwood,lol.

Thanks Susan.I bet you are right,I forget names of all these things.I forget my own sometimes,lol.


----------

